# Greetings!



## neps (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new here. Have been interested in mantids since I was a kid. Remember reading a book about keeping them way back when I was in grade school, several decades ago. Was always fascinated by them, but the area in which I live has few, if any, of them since it is very dry and has very cold winters! Consequently, did not get a lot of experience keeping them! However, I recently learned of this forum, so hopefully that will all change.

Have been growing lots of carnivorous plants for many years, and am reasonably knowledgeable in that regard. Posted just a few pics in the CP section of this forum so you can see what I'm talking about by looking here. Also, have kept fresh water fish, and a large saltwater reef tank, pretty successfully for a number of years.

I'm a scientist by profession, and enjoy learning. Hope to learn a lot from all of you about mantids and their care! Therefore, if anyone has some tips for a beginner, I would appreciate it! Also, if anyone is interested in trading mantids for some carnivorous plants, I'm sure we could work something out. In any case, looking forward to getting to know many of you!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll learn LOTS here.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Neps, and welcome... glad to have you here.


----------



## ismart (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome to he forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome, another mantis lover! from OHIO!


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome. I am sure the cp forum will appreciate your expertise in that area. Mantids are generally easy to keep. Browse the forums and use the search to help you find specific topics.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 17, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

